# 1977 Truck Camper



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am selling this for my brother 50% of for a forum member

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=30724025&cat=150

Come fast....


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

how much?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

150


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Sold for full KSL price


----------

